# Question on X5 M50i



## FLDrive (7 mo ago)

Hey guys, new member but been reading a lot on this forum! Huge question at which a lot will look and probably laugh. How is reliability on M50i motor? I have a opportunity to buy a 2019 literally fully loaded x5 m50i, only downside it has 96k miles. Full maintenance history, doesn’t seem that vehicle had any issues, but obviously no warranty and miles do scare me a little. Price kinda hard to judge 45k as i haven’t seen any for sale with that high of the miles. What are your opinions? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The F15 platform X5 M50i motor is an N63B44O1 as Technical Updated N63. The N63 V8 was the first hot-vee motor with the turbochargers in the valley. They have problems. Search here for N63, not “M50i”

The very most expensive car to own and operate is a cheap BMW. It is unlikely that you were able to see “full maintenance history” as that is BMW work product usually only accessible after purchase. 100,000 miles in three years is higher than average annual mileage, so it didn’t spend much time in the shop.


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

Doug Huffman said:


> The F15 platform X5 M50i motor is an N63B44O1 as Technical Updated N63. The N63 V8 was the first hot-vee motor with the turbochargers in the valley. They have problems. Search here for N63, not “M50i”
> 
> The very most expensive car to own and operate is a cheap BMW. It is unlikely that you were able to see “full maintenance history” as that is BMW work product usually only accessible after purchase. 100,000 miles in three years is higher than average annual mileage, so it didn’t spend much time in the shop.


If it's a 2019, it's a G05, not F15. It still has an N63 (N63B44T3) whereas the F15 has this N63 (N63B44O1)


----------

